# Wall Mounts



## sudon't (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi!
Hope I'm posting this in the right forum.

I recently bought a 42" LCD TV, and I'm looking into hanging it on the wall. I want to do this as simply as possible - that is, I'm not trying to hide wires behind the wall, etc. I merely want a tilt-able rack that will give me enough room between the wall and the TV to plug in cables.
I have looked at wall racks at electronics stores, and the least expensive ones seem to be about $100 to $150. I only paid $200 for the TV! But I have looked online, and I see tilting racks as low as $30. I'm not working at the moment, so I need to keep expenses down.

My question is this: Is there any reason to believe these cheap racks available online are - how can I put it? - so inferior that I'd have to worry about my TV falling off the wall? I mean, it's a pretty basic kind of device, isn't it? Is there any way one can sort them out, quality-wise?
I'd appreciate hearing your advice, or about any experiences you might've had. TIA!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Monoprice sells some inexpensive ones that are good quality. Also, if you have a Sam's Club nearby, they stock Omnimounts that are really nice, starting at about $50. I have used 3 of the Omnimounts and really like them since they tilt and rotate, as well as being very easy to hang the TV on the mount.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

There are two things you are going to need to keep in mind:
1. The strength of the mount to hold your tv
2. Using the appropriate type of anchor to hold your rack to your wall.

Make sure to install your mount to a stud in the wall. Sometimes the stud's aren't where they are supposed to be. Believe me, it happens. Especially in older houses.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tools are available at your local home improvement center that will help you find the studs in your wall. Pay a little extra for one, tho. I had a cheap one that alerted on wallpaper.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

That is so true. I have plaster and lathe walls (older house), and regular stud finders go nuts with 'em. I usually use a Zircon metallisensor to find the nails in the lathe/stud. Then have to test with a small masonry bit.


----------



## sudon't (Jan 24, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Tools are available at your local home improvement center that will help you find the studs in your wall. Pay a little extra for one, tho. I had a cheap one that alerted on wallpaper.


Yeah, I had one of those stud finders. I could never get it to work for me. But I know a guy, as they say. I just have to find a reasonably-priced wall mount, and I'll ask him to help me.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

For such a simple mount the only concern you should have is how you anchor it to the wall. Even fairly flimsy thin-gauge steel will be more than up to the challenge. Bolt to studs; you're good to go :T


----------



## sudon't (Jan 24, 2012)

BD55 said:


> For such a simple mount the only concern you should have is how you anchor it to the wall. Even fairly flimsy thin-gauge steel will be more than up to the challenge. Bolt to studs; you're good to go :T


Thanks! That's what I suspected, but wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing. $150 seems like a ridiculous amount of money for a few pieces of metal. But then you begin to wonder how someone else can charge $30, and why the disparity.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is called profit.

When there was no competition, prices north of $100 were common.


----------



## sudon't (Jan 24, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> It is called profit.
> 
> When there was no competition, prices north of $100 were common.


They still are, at least in the brick-n-mortars around here. Lowest price I could find was $100. Then, when I went online and saw $30, I was like, how can this be?


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't worry about the cheaper mounts. I have used the $30 mounts from Parts Express a few times with no problems. My 42" plasma in the bedroom is hung with one of these mounts, going over a year now with no worries. Like everybody else stated, just make sure you mount to the studs.


----------



## sudon't (Jan 24, 2012)

jd371 said:


> Don't worry about the cheaper mounts. I have used the $30 mounts from Parts Express a few times with no problems. My 42" plasma in the bedroom is hung with one of these mounts, going over a year now with no worries. Like everybody else stated, just make sure you mount to the studs.


This is what I ended up ordering to hang my LG 42" LCD. Since I'm not planning to run the wiring through the wall, I figure this will give me enough room to plug and unplug stuff. It was $39 total, with free shipping, and no tax.

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/articul...nt-bracket/231247188.html?listingId=218596339


----------

